# Shark Rack



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

I need one! 
I have the plans in my head. 
Who do you recommend?
Who wants to build it.

PM me if needed.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Sws in jones creek, talk to Roger. Or talk to Bret at Ranger Conveying in Houston. Just throwing some ideas out, probably to far though.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

El campo sheetmetal does nice work and closer to Richmond.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Blue streak fabrication in corpus makes some beauties.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

jimj100 said:


> Blue streak fabrication in corpus makes some beauties.


X2 Oscar they ARE worth 2 drives to CC once to measure and design, once to install!
As an added bonus you will get to fish PINS/Padre Island twice!


----------



## t-will (Nov 9, 2013)

Theres one on Houstons craigslist now


----------



## Chunk (Mar 3, 2009)

Brother and I built this trailer recently. I do design work and laid this one out before we ever got started. took me a day or so. I may be able to help you on this end. Fabrication wise, you're on your own.


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

I like the set up. Just got a riding mower trailer for $200. Thinking I am going to use this as shark rack. Gotta talk the other half in.:texasflag


----------



## alka144 (May 4, 2010)

We have built all of ours out of $100 ladder racks. Total cost is under $300 once you build the rod holder section and put 2x6s on the roof.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

I know what I want I just need a decent priced fabricator.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

Anyone ever build a rack out of hvy duty, galvanized unistrut? Think you could make it work structurally and, with it being all bolted, could make it at home with simple tools and make it easily removable. Might be more expensive but, could be an option for someone who wants to DIY but doesn't want to weld.


----------

